# Captured German Vessel "Bielefeld"



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there

A recent discovery in my Family tree is of David Tod Fulton, M.C., the Master of a captured German vessel, the "Bielefeld" who died on board the vessel in or around Egypt in August 1920 of "Corrosive Poison" according to the Register of Deceased Seamen. He is buried in Kantara War Memorial Cemetery, El-Qantarah el-Sharqiyya, Al Isma'iliyah, Egypt.

Perhaps this quest is in the wrong Forum, but when I found out that the vessel had been captured and David, a Temporary Lieutenant (General List) [_Second Supplement to The London Gazette of Friday, the 11th of May, 1917_]. had been given command of it, I reckoned that someone here would have some answers.

This article from a local paper in about 1917 gives some more information:

_"*Pittenweem Captain Awarded Military Cross*.
Captain D. Tod Fulton, third son of Mr Wiliam Fulton, retired boat builder, Water Wynd, Pittenweem, has been awarded the Military Cross, for gallant conduct at the outbreak of war. Captain Fulton, who was a naval reservist, was placed in Charge of a German prize steamer, which he safely brought over to this country from East Africa. he was then offered and accepted a Commission in Government Transport Service, and is at present serving in Mesopotamia. He served his apprenticeship with W. O Stuart, shipowners, Dundee."_

Can anyone help?

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Interesting story, Chiad. It sounds like the MC was awarded before his taking command of the ship. If he was based in Mesopotamia and buried in Ismalia, the ship must have been running between the Persian Gulf and Egypt. Wonder how he came into contact with "corrosive poison". Surely not the local hooch.

Anyway, Chiad, welcome to SN.

John T


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi John

It's an intriguing story and the answer may remain "elusive".

Chiad Fhear


----------

